
Spike Lee responds to Juan Luis Garcia's letter - ritchiea
https://twitter.com/SpikeLee/status/406084275969085440
======
iamshs
Reading that response hurts me. Disparity in language of both parties, not
even reading Juan's letter and understanding its intent, and using
condescending verbiage like "cheap trick". Movie/music industry funds
MPAA/RIAA to go after piracy, but somehow is flooded by people who hoard
other's rights.

------
ritchiea
This is really disappointing. You would hope after reading the letter Lee
takes responsibility for his employees and/or contractors and pays the
original designer for his work since the work was in circulation promoting his
film.

------
coldtea
This is disgusting. He treats the small guy (his employees screwed over) like
an annoying bug.

Perhaps he even gave the OK for the screwing over part.

------
juanito
Spike Lee not taking responsibility? I'm shocked.

------
mattkrea
What a prick

------
hallucinating
Isn't this response like one of the many characters in his movies who are
rich, elite and distanced from the _little_ people.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I'm trying to be shocked, but...nope.

